# colloquial forms of pronouns



## Encolpius

Moi!

I have found only the colloquial form of sinut which may be sut. Do other (personal) pronouns have colloquial forms, too? Maybe: ket? mut? hät? meät? ... Kiitos.


----------



## sakvaka

In my speech, they're _miut, siut, sen, mei(j)ät, tei(j)ät, hei(j)ät, kenet_. Note that in singular 3rd, genitive is used because _se_ doesn't have a genuine accusative form.

In other dialects than Savonian, people say _mut, sut..._


----------



## tunawithpeaches

Hello, 

I would ask_
Kenet_ _se_ pelasti? (Who did she/he save?)

and answer
_Se _pelasti _mut, sut, sen, mei(d)ät, tei(d)ät_ tai _ne_. (She/he saved me, you...)


----------



## Ben Jamin

tunawithpeaches said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would ask
> _Kenet_ _se_ pelasti? (Who did she/he save?)
> 
> and answer
> _Se _pelasti _mut, sut, sen, mei(d)ät, tei(d)ät_ tai _ne_. (She/he saved me, you...)


 What about mä for minä?


----------



## sakvaka

Ben Jamin said:


> What about mä for minä?



That's a nominative form. In this discussion, we were looking for special _accusative_ forms.


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> That's a nominative form. In this discussion, we were looking for special _accusative_ forms.


If I have understood correctly, Encolpius didn't limit his question only to accusative although his example was in accusative. Why couldn't we give the colloquial forms in all the cases? (It's a long list, of course.)


----------



## hui

Hakro said:


> If I have understood correctly, Encolpius didn't limit his question only to accusative although his example was in accusative. Why couldn't we give the colloquial forms in all the cases? (It's a long list, of course.)



If we assume knowledge of the written language forms, there is no need for a long list. Instead a few simple rules can be used. *Note! I have not thought this all through so it could be inaccurate.*

*1. Singular (minä, sinä): remove the letters "in". Examples:
*

m*in*ä, s*in*ä => mä, sä
 m*in*ut, s*in*ut => mut, sut
 m*in*un, s*in*un => mun, sun
 m*in*ua, s*in*ua => mua, sua
 m*in*ulla, s*in*ulla => mulla, sulla
 m*in*usta, s*in*usta => musta, susta
 m*in*uks*i*, s*in*uks*i* => muks, suks / muksi, suksi (the only ones that end with an "*i*")
 etc.
 *2. Plural (me, te): remove the "d", or substitute it with "j":
*

 mei*d*än, tei*d*än => meiän, teiän / mei*j*än, tei*j*än
(in other cases of the words, there is no "*d*")


----------



## Encolpius

Hakro said:


> If I have understood correctly, Encolpius didn't limit his question only to accusative although his example was in accusative. Why couldn't we give the colloquial forms in all the cases? (It's a long list, of course.)



Exactly, any forms are welcome.


----------



## sakvaka

Hakro said:


> If I have understood correctly, Encolpius didn't limit his question only to accusative although his example was in accusative. Why couldn't we give the colloquial forms in all the cases? (It's a long list, of course.)



That's true, but Ben Jamin originally quoted _tunawithpeaches'_ post, and her example sentence doesn't work with _mä_: "Se pelasti mä" is certainly incorrect.

Actually Encolpius didn't even say we should restrict ourselves to _personal pronouns_ (OK, he used the term, but you can still interpret his message in many ways). How about demonstrative ones?

*tämä = tää*, _tän, tätä
_*tuo* = *toi*, _ton, tota, (toksi, tona), tossa, tosta, tohon, tolla, tolta, tolle
_*se* = *se*
*nämä* = *nää*, _näijen/näitten, näitä
_*nuo* = *noi*, _noijen/noitten, noita_
*ne *= *ne*

But naturally the speaker's dialectal background affects the way they pronounce these words. _Mä_, _mää_, _miä_, _mie _are the most common variations of _minä_. So, if a short unknown word begins with "m", you can be  sure it's _minä_.


----------



## AutumnOwl

In the Karelian dialect: mie - minä, sie - sinä, hiä - hän, myö - me, työ - te, hyö - he.


----------

